# WAGO 750-880 Lizenproblem Bibliothek Gebäude_allgemein



## melchior6 (3 September 2019)

Hallo Community

Es fällt mir schwer zu Fragen, trotz dem Lesen von mehreren threads werde ich nicht schlau und ich bin voll aufgeschmissen. 

Mein PC ist abgeraucht!! Ein Projekt-Back-Up meiner kleiner Haus-SPS Wago 750-880 liegt mir zwar vor, aber die Programmierumgebung Codesys V2.3 sowie die Bibliotheken musste ich mir auf dem Ersatz-PC neu installieren, jeweils in der jetzt aktuellen Version. 

Leider will die Wago_ Gebaeude_allgemein_lib 28.9.15 _Bibliothek aufgrund eines Lizenz-Problems nicht geladen werden. Die anderen gehen.







Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank
Oliver


----------



## wolfi-sps (3 September 2019)

Hallo Oliver,
ich hab auch einen 750-880 mit der lib am start - geht. Hast du mal die aktuelle Version der lib von WAGO runtergeladen?
Ich geh mal davon auf das die V2.3 von WAGO die neuste ist.
Hab die 2.3.9.47 ist zwar nicht die neuste - aber läuft.

Wolfgang


----------



## melchior6 (4 September 2019)

Vielen Dank Wolfgang.

Ja, habe jeweils die aktuellsten Versionen genommen. V2.3.9.59 und vorhin noch ein downgrade auf x.56.  probiert. Mit verschiedenen Versionen der Gebäude_lib habe ich auch gespielt. Leider Fehlanzeige.  

Oliver


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (4 September 2019)

Hallo Oliver,

probiere bitte folgenden Weg:
> Codesys schließen
> Codesys Gateway schließen
> Inhalt des Ordners lm.dat löschen, zu finden direkt unter Laufwerk (C) NICHT den Ordner löschen
> Erneut übersetzen


----------



## melchior6 (4 September 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Geht leider auch nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClMak (4 September 2019)

Hallo,

ich vermute, dass die verwendete Bibliothek ist nicht aktuell ist. Hat die Bibliothek die Version 1.16 ?





Inter folgendem Link findest Du die aktuellen Bibliotheken:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/10726

Schau dort in den Ordner "PreviousLibraryVersions" ...


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 September 2019)

Hallo Oliver,

schau mal im 3S Licensing Manager was da drin steht.

C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\3S Licensing Manager

Kann dir mal meine LIB senden.

Wolfgang


----------



## melchior6 (4 September 2019)

Irgend etwas klemmt immernoch. Werden wohl den Fb_Jalousie ersetzen müssen. 





Danke 
Oliver


----------



## holgermaik (5 September 2019)

Hallo Oliver
Ich denke bei deiner Installation ist etwas schief gelaufen.
Ich habe auf verschiedenen PC's mit unterschiedlicher Codesys Version unterschiedliche Versionsstände der Lib probiert.
Es hat nirgens Probleme mit der Lizenz gegeben.
Holger


----------



## Thruser (5 September 2019)

Hallo,

von wo hast Du die CoDeSys Version? Direkt von Wago oder von 3S? Du benötigst die Version von Wago mit den entsprechenden Targets.

Gruß


----------



## melchior6 (6 September 2019)

Geht wohl schon irgendwie in diese Richtung. Die Codesys Version stammt direkt von 3S. Nur habe ich auf dem alten Rechner schon immer mit der 3S Version gearbeitet. Die anderen Wago-Bibliotheken (z.B. Dali, Power_Measurement)  funktionieren ja auch.


----------



## MBapplications (16 September 2019)

Hallo,
Wenn du die Codesys von WAGO hast solltest du unter den Zielsystemeinstellungen auch die Wago Controller auswählen können. Was steht dort aktuell?

Viele Grüße


----------



## melchior6 (2 November 2019)

Genau, Zielsystemeinstellung! Das war es. Vielen vielen Dank. 

Noch eine Frage! Ich habe bisher nur mit der Codesys Version gearbeitet, die Wago I/O Pro  CD war bisher ungenutzt. Ich habe auf der CD keinen Lizenz Schlüssel gefunden und kann daher I/O Pro nicht nutzen (CD ist vom Starterset). Ist dies korrekt? 





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MBapplications (3 November 2019)

Die WAGO I/O Pro hat soweit ich weiß auch keinen Lizenzschlüssel, daher wird beim Wago Support auch immer ein Kaufnachweis verlangt wenn man eine neue Version haben möchte. Wenn du eine Rechnung oder so von der Wago I/O Pro noch hast melde dich doch einfach mal bei deren Support und die schicken dir die  aktuellste Version zu. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## holgermaik (3 November 2019)

> Ich habe bisher nur mit der Codesys Version gearbeitet


Da frage ich mich, wie du einen Controller auswählen konntest? Bei der Install von 3s ist kein Wago Controller dabei. Die Targets dazu befinden sich auf der I/O Pro.
Holger


----------

